# Sage Barista Express Pressure loss



## BeanmeupScotty (May 31, 2020)

Had my barista express for two years now and no real issues until now. I use freshly roasted beans I have the proper tamp equipment I descale and back flush regularly. But since yesterday when I pull a double shot the pressure starts well then it loses pressure? Grind is always the same as usual so no idea what's going on. Not sure if the seal is broke or if the grinder is broke or what. Very frustrating. I use grinder cleaner every month also. Ive factory reset and its still doing the same

Any info/ tips and advice would be great.

Kind regards

Scott


----------

